# Cheap Behringer Pedals



## BuddytheReow (Dec 7, 2020)

I’ve got a HM300 which is a boss hm2 clone. I would love to rehouse it into a 1590b or 125b with some “Swedish” artwork on it. How do I take it out of the plastic enclosure without damaging the enclosure? Possibility I might want to put it back. Pink is pretty badass though ?. I don’t see any screws to take it apart. The only screws I do see are for a weight on the bottom to make it feel more like a pedal.
All else fails I can build a new circuit from here but money’s a bit tight until after the holidays.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 8, 2020)

DISCLAIMER: Take apart your pedal at your own risk. Also, Behringer pedals are relatively difficult to rehouse because of the way the footswitch, pots, and jacks are built into the PCB. 

1) remove these 2 screws at the top.




2) remove these 2 screws on the bottom.




3) remove the bottom plate.




4) remove the battery cover/footswitch cover thing and the knobs. the knobs can be difficult to pull off, so you may have to pull very hard directly upward.




5) lift the plastic top half off the bottom half. slide the 9v battery clasp out of the hole in the top half and remove the screw below which secures the PCB to the enclosure.




6) and here's what the PCB looks like on top and bottom.







Good luck!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 8, 2020)

BTW I've disassembled this thing a handful of times now, so I don't think I missed any screws or anything, but you may have a different revision or other screws you need to remove to unsecure the PCB. So again, be careful, and if you damage your pedal that's the risk you take pulling it apart on your own and has nothing to do with me lol.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 8, 2020)

Wow! Very thorough. Thank you so much! I will definitely take a look at this. One of the jacks has been acting kind of weird lately and was thinking about swapping it out.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 8, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Wow! Very thorough. Thank you so much! I will definitely take a look at this. One of the jacks has been acting kind of weird lately and was thinking about swapping it out.


If you end up going through with it, please share the details with us!


----------



## Dali (Dec 8, 2020)

Wow @Danbieranowski, that's going the extra-EXTRA mile!

I don't need the info but salute your devotion!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 8, 2020)

Dali said:


> Wow @Danbieranowski, that's going the extra-EXTRA mile!
> 
> I don't need the info but salute your devotion!


It's surprisingly hard to find Behringer pedal disassembly info! Figured I should throw that together for anyone looking. 

Aside from that, I can't offer much here in terms of actual electronics knowledge, but I CAN tear a cheap pedal apart!


----------

